# Contador binario de 8 bits



## Leysss (Jul 27, 2010)

Hola a todos! es una duda muy simple!, Necesito un integrado que sea un contador binario de 8 bits y el unico que encuentro en internet es el 74als590. No se si en sencillo de conseguir ni económico, por eso pregunto para ver si alguien sabe de algo mas!  nos vemos! gracias!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 28, 2010)

Hola leysss

Entrando al siguiente enlace puedes encontrar mas contadores de 8 Bit’s busca por “Description”  “Binary Counter”http://www.alldatasheet.com/ 
Por otra parte, los quieres conseguir en las tiendas de electrónica de tu localidad ?...mejor pregunta ahí qué contadores de 8 Bit’s tienen.
Si los vas a comprar atraves de internet busca en ebay.com, elibaba.com, MercadoLibre.com Etc.

aludos
a sus ordenes


----------

